# ♥ New Picture of My Littlest Mare ♥



## Jill (Jun 10, 2008)

This is a picture Erica just sent me of *Ericas Sweet as Sugar*, a/k/a "Sweetie". She is a 2004 30.5" perlino pinto mare who is sired by Erica's Little Kings B T Buck Bandito, a son of Ima Boones Little Buckeroo Too ("BTU")






Sweetie is currently 3mos in foal to Ericas Echos of My Destiny (HOF), National Champion! Sweetie, her perlino sister, Double, and Double's buckskin filly, Cover Girl, all come home this Sunday!!! I cannot wait to lay some hugs on them





Thanks for looking!!! And thank you, Erica, for blessing me with so many wonderful horses









_PS can't resist also showing a picture of Sweetie's sister, Double, and niece, Cover Girl, who come home this weekend with her



Double is also in foal to Destiny and Cover Girl is sired by Erica's Buckeroo son, Little Kings Big City Buck._


----------



## Leeana (Jun 10, 2008)

That mare is way pretty, looks like it has been doing some raining in Arkansas



.

My ladies come home this weekend too



:wub

You should be very proud Jill !!


----------



## Tami (Jun 10, 2008)

Jill they are all fabulous. I LOVE dilutes and double dilutes and you have some exceptional ones.......


----------



## nootka (Jun 10, 2008)

Man, that little sweetie has the most amazing neck and earset (for lack of a better term)...she's beautiful and the neatest color!!!

I bet that baby is going to be just incredible.

Congrats....hope they arrive home just fine and you enjoy loving on them!!! Good luck with those babies for next year, I will be watching!!

Liz


----------



## Jill (Jun 10, 2008)

Thanks, ladies





I kind of "worked on" Erica for about 8 or 9 mos wanting Sweetie and casually inquiring about how she was doing every few days (LOL). I'm very thankful that she gets to come here to me





Then Jen went and made it a really great day by surprising me with some pictures of Maddie who comes home next week! I will make a new thread for that girly girl


----------



## maplegum (Jun 10, 2008)

Too much excitement for one weekend Jill...!!!


----------



## Vertical Limit (Jun 10, 2008)

You know I love her.


----------



## Hosscrazy (Jun 10, 2008)

Nice, Jill, VERY nice!!!!!!





Liz R.


----------



## Miniequine (Jun 10, 2008)

Oh my,,,!! You are gonna have gorgeous babies!!!

I bet you are SO excited to get them all home!!!

Congrats



)

~Sandy


----------



## ShaunaL (Jun 10, 2008)

Jill, she is gorgeous! I will definitely have to go shopping at your house next year....


----------



## Jill (Jun 11, 2008)

Thanks, Ladies





Sweetie's Destiny foal may be the baby I am most excited about for 2009











Can't wait to meet her!!! It's the best feeling knowing she and the others wll be home soon


----------



## ThreeCFarm (Jun 13, 2008)

I like the neck on Sweetie! And she's so tiny! Congratulations!


----------



## Jill (Jun 13, 2008)

Thanks, Stephanie





I'm tickled over Sweetie and her traveling companions.

The shipper had some weather delays, and now I think she, Double and Cover Girl will get here on Monday morning.

It won't be long now, and I've got a pretty little buckskin mare arriving a few days later


----------



## Maxi'sMinis (Jun 13, 2008)

They are all gorgeous. Your gonna be having some beautiful babies from all these lovely ladies. I love the perlinos. Congrats on that Destiny baby for 09 sounds like it's going to be a keeper. Cover Girl is precious






. Hope to see new pics of all the girls when they get home.


----------



## whitney (Jun 13, 2008)

Jill shes LOVELY! I can't wait to see her foals. Do you plan to break her to cart?


----------



## Jill (Jun 13, 2008)

Thanks, you two





No, I don't plan to drive Sweetie, but maybe one day some of her foals! I have four driving horses now (two geldings, one mare, one stallion (show driving)) and would like to have a couple of my other geldings trained. Hopefully, Sweetie will be "busy" just raising her Destiny babies


----------



## StarRidgeAcres (Jun 13, 2008)

Jill,

Just beautiful, just beautiful!



I don't need to say anything else.


----------



## Matt73 (Jun 13, 2008)

She's gorgeous. You must be so excited! Love that neck!


----------



## Frankie (Jun 13, 2008)

She is so nice Jill, you have done such a nice job of putting your herd together!

Hope all arrive safely.


----------



## Jill (Jun 14, 2008)

Thanks, Parmela, Matt and Carolyn



:wub





In just about 24 hours, Sweetie and her extended family should be hopping on the trailer to come home to Virginia. SOOOOO excited



:BigGrin





And, he won't admit it, but H is excited, too. He took off work to be here when they arrive Monday morning


----------



## ~Dan (Jun 14, 2008)

what a pretty lil mare, and her foal, *wow*










congratsulations (sp?)


----------



## Jill (Jun 14, 2008)

Thanks, Dan



:wub





The pictured filly is out of her sister (same color and similar looking) and those two are coming here with Sweetie









I've been joking though saying that the ultrasounds (in foal to "Destiny") look exactly like buckskin fillies... of course at this stage, they also look exactly like colts of any possible color (3mos and 1mos along)



:BigGrin





Jill


----------



## PaintNminis (Jun 14, 2008)

Jill I LOVE Sweetie! She is Gorgeous!!!

Cover Girl and Double are Gorgeous too!!


----------



## Jill (Jun 15, 2008)

Thanks, Toni





We're really coming down to it, now. Sweetie, Double and Cover Girl will be loading up at Erica's soon this morning and coming on up to VA


----------



## Marty (Jun 16, 2008)

I could have sworn I just saw three horses that looked just like that earlier today


----------



## Jill (Jun 16, 2008)

I heard a similar rumor, Marty



Hope you are enjoying your secret boy!


----------



## Erica (Jun 16, 2008)

Yep Marty, I saw something bay in HW's trailer while stopped at my house, that next stop was Pikeville, TN


----------



## Jill (Jun 16, 2008)

They are here, and I love them even more than I thought I would (which is one very tall order)





I will get some pictures of them soon to share


----------



## PaintNminis (Jun 16, 2008)

Congrats!

Awaiting Pics


----------



## Leeana (Jun 16, 2008)

Jill we are expecting photos when you get time



, congrats to you and hubby agian



:wub


----------



## Irish Hills Farm (Jun 16, 2008)

Glad your girls made it home Jill. Got a phone call about the entire trailer "thingy" while I was at the AMHR Area 2 Regional Show. *Giggles*


----------



## RockRiverTiff (Jun 16, 2008)

Just saw your girls finally arrived! Where are the pictures?!


----------



## Jill (Jun 17, 2008)

I'll be getting pictures soon!!! Maybe tomorrow



:wub





Cover Girl realy knocks me out!!! I need to clip her and my others, but man... she is one heck of a filly. Double (CG's dam) is SO finely made and feminine. And, Sweetie is one in a million


----------



## Mona (Jun 17, 2008)

What a nice mare Jill! CONGRATULATIONS!


----------



## Bluewater Minis (Jun 17, 2008)

Yummy!!!! What lovely kiddos!


----------

